# one piece vs two piece scope mounts



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

What are the pro's and con's of one piece versus two piece scope mounts for weaver style rings? How about the one piece picatinny style mounts versus conventional one piece / 2 slot mounts? The rifle is a Rem 700 long action.
Thanks for your thoughts.
Lindsey


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

A lot of people believe that a one piece mount is best. They base this on the mount is straight and true, but when you screw it down to the reciever it changes.

All Benchrest shooter as far I know and I knew a lot of them and saw their equipment all use a 2 piece mount, but they are also using professionaly made mounts and rings. For example see Kelbley's site

http://www.kelbly.com/rings.html

If you use a 1 piece mount you will have to shim craddle that the scope lies in or you will bend the scope tube. That is why a lot dealers will not accept a return scope. "You mount it", "you bought it"


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

Thanks Jim.

We may go with a one piece picatinny style multiple slot base to get a little bit more adjustability to fit the scope placement to the small statured hunter.

Any thoughts about aluminum picatinny style bases versus steel bases? The aluminum ones aren't cheap but they're quite a bit less than some of the steel ones.


----------



## amon (May 8, 2002)

I think top quality one piece mounts are the way to go. They are easier to install, you don't have to worry about ring alignment as much, and integral mounts are more solid all together. 

However, we've made it all this time with two-piece mounts, and from what I understand, a professionally installed two-piece mount will function the same in terms of accuracy as a pro installed integral.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

If you want the quality of alignment I think you want, read up on it before you disperse your money on something that won't help, Like I have done :lol: Maybe invest in a scope alignment tool, unless you can make one for yourself. Requires round stock 1" in dia.

heres the boughten stuff

http://www.sinclairintl.com/.aspx/pid=36022/Product/Sinclair_Scope_Ring_Lapping_Kits#


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

1 piece mounts are the trend. Cheap, multiple applications and a lot of adjustability.

I don't care for them. I like the Leupold design of base and rings in steel.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

I use 2 pc. Conetrol mounts on a Rem M700 .300 Win. Mag. and these are about as good as it gets, bar none, IMHO. See www.conetrol.com


----------

